# Nock too loose on string?



## buckslayerII

Recently switched strings on a bow and the nocks I was using (standard GoldTip nocks) are now loose on the serving. They snap on fine and will stay on, but once on, there's some (maybe 1/32") play front to rear between the nock and string. Side to side isn't tight, but it can't move. I can spin the nock freely on the serving. I've never had a fit this loose and was wondering if it'll work out. It seems to me that the nock might not be in contact with the serving at full drawn which would not transfer energy as efficiently upon release. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ches

I am not an expert in this area, but you might be ok. Nock fit is one of the areas I also need to learn, but it's on the list. I have read in the past that they are supposed to be a little loose, but not fall off. I shoot a loop, so I don't think it happens that much, but the guys with short ATA bows and hook onto the string have a problem if they draw back and don't shoot, the arrow can fall off at let down due to the nock being pressed forward by the sharp angle of the string (more from the top). I think the way you are to test your nock is hold your bow, arrow nocked, with the arrow hanging down and string up, arrow should not come off. Then give the string a slap on the top side, arrow should release. If arrow is too tight, it will give you flight problems. However, side to side you should not have a lot of play. Good luck, I will watch to see what others say and try to learn more also.

Ches.


----------



## FLBowHunter2

You need to be comfortable and confident in your equipment. If you're not, try a different nock (e.g., Easton Super Nocks) or have your center serving replaced with a thicker serving material. My guess would be that either the new string is made up of fewer strands or that the center serving material is thinner diameter (both?). Sounds too loose to me.

Different thicknesses shown here:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=brownell+diamondback+serving

Personally, I'd call the string company and ask them what they used. :thumbs_up


----------



## FLBowHunter2

I just tried a Easton Super Nock versus some take-off CX and Gold Tip nocks. Nice double click and no play with the Easton nock but front/back play with both the CX and Gold Tip nocks. I always change my nocks out with the Easton Super Nocks. I won't play smart and say it's for this reason, it's just because I always have and like the solid colors better.

Regardless, sounds like the same situation so I would change them out.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/easton-super-nock-dz.html

Best of luck. :thumbs_up


----------



## 3dbowmaster

You definately need to reserve


----------



## FLBowHunter2

Do what you want but it's a lot easier and cheaper to replace nocks than change out or pay some one to change out your center serving.


----------



## MTBOWHUNT3R

If you feel that your nocks are loose the best thing to do is just replace them i think you can buy new nocks for .25 cents a piece or less depending on your local pro shop


----------



## nomad11

No expert here. The nock fit you describe is what I'd like to achieve everytime (or there-abouts). I've had nock fits that were from tight....to DAMN tight....and my results told me my arrows were always too stiff. Said differently....my tight nocks ALWAYS showed an arrow that was too stiff so I was constantly adjusting everything else. At one point I was trying a .300 spine arrow...at 63lbs....26" D/L. Rediculous but true. As a test, changed nocks..they were looser fitting and....well..wow. 

Nock an arrow like you plan to shoot the bow....then grab it midway...pull it towards you, off the rest. Does the arrow nock and the string move in unison? If it does, you are entering nock pinch arena. Looser for me the better right now. Consistent, easier tune, gets me to the right arrow spine and length and no change in performance. I might change my tune somewhere down the road...but right now I have a hard time thinking a tight nock is anything but bad ...to real bad, right now (I'll throw in tight nocks = more inconsistent...and shooting bows are a lot about consistancy).


----------



## swbuckmaster

It takes about 5 mins to reserve your center serving. Just fix it


----------



## Ches

Here we go, Nomad11 and I both are not experts, but think the same way. Side to side your nock is not loose, but not tight (per your description. They snap on, but can slide front to back a little (1/32). I serve in my loops so I have just a little vertical travel to avoid nock pinch. Front to back movement as long as the nock will stay on the string, I think it happens whether you know it or not just by pulling the string back to a point. However, it looks like I am in the minority on my thinking.


----------



## FLBowHunter2

I'd rather have a nock that has no play but isn't "tight" and doesn't create a pinching situation. To each their own I guess.


----------



## buckslayerII

nomad11 - no, the string doesn't even begin to turn if I pull the arrow sideways. I fact, I can take a bare nock, flick it with my finger and it'll just spin around the serving. If the string is vertical, it'll slide right down.

I agree tight is not good, but I'm wondering how loose is OK.


----------



## nomad11

buckslayer - Your nock description sounds pretty much like how I would describe my bare nock. I suppose too loose would be an arrow that would just about fall off by itself, or be a nusiance during normal shooting.


----------



## Antler Addict1

Read this for anyone still interested in knowing. http://www.bowhuntingmag.com/2010/10/28/tactics_bh_propernockfit_200806/


----------



## drose

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW6_ZjJn0Q4&list=PL47XqFhPhTNyhQsEL_0j5plAoNSIykCM3&index=45&t=0s


----------



## nuts&bolts

buckslayerII said:


> Recently switched strings on a bow and the nocks I was using (standard GoldTip nocks) are now loose on the serving. They snap on fine and will stay on, but once on, there's some (maybe 1/32") play front to rear between the nock and string. Side to side isn't tight, but it can't move. I can spin the nock freely on the serving. I've never had a fit this loose and was wondering if it'll work out. It seems to me that the nock might not be in contact with the serving at full drawn which would not transfer energy as efficiently upon release. Any thoughts?


TEST #1. Nock the arrow (not just the nock, the entire assembled arrow) onto the bowstring. Question. Will the nock support the weight of the entire arrow? Does arrow stay on the string? If yes, nock is tight enough.

TEST #2. Can the nock on the assembled arrow slide up and down the string? I want the nock to easily slide up and down the string. No wasted energy for the nock to release the string.

TEST #3. Hold the bowstring horizontal. Arrow points at the ground. ONE sharp tap of the index finger, on the bowstring. Does the arrow fly off the string? If yes, then, you are GOLDEN.


----------



## merlinron

N&B is right on. a little bit of forward backward play won't bother anything and will be taken up at full draw and of course when the bow is pushing the arrow all the play is behind the string. IMHO,..you are fine as it is.


----------

